# Diagramas logicos de las familias TTL y CMOS



## pepechip (Feb 27, 2008)

Hola
Estoy recopilando información de todas los diagramas de integrados ttl y cmos. Necesitaria direcciones de internet de donde conseguir diagramas como el de la foto.
Tambien me podria servir el nombre de  algun programa de diseño que me los representara.
saludos.


----------



## sp_27 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hace un tiempo lei un post donde recomendaban pagina www.alldatasheet.com, y últimamente la he consultado mucho, allí puedes encontrar información muy completa sobre dispositivos semiconductores en archivos .pdf


----------



## BKAR (Jul 5, 2010)

a*quí*  tengo un pdf muy bueno con la velocidad de conmutacion voltajes y toda esa vaina espero q*UE* les sirva:


----------

